# Superposition en prise de vue



## MrMac (6 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à prendre une photo respectant le cadrage d'une première photo ou d'une image. Genre prendre une maison à 10 ans d'écart pour voir les changements.

On ne peut pas le faire nativement.

Mais j'imagine qu'une application existe pour ça, mais je n'en trouve pas.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------

